# Help in translating the Resume from English to German



## AdarshNayak (Dec 23, 2016)

Dear All,

I come from India. I am a recent Masters graduate from TU Ilmenau, Germany in the field of Informatics. Currently I am looking for full time job opportunities in this field. 

As part of this I would like to translate my CV from English to German. My German language is at the beginner's level hence I would seek some help in translating the CV. Could you please help me out on this.

Regards,
Adarsh HN


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

There is not much point in having your CV translated if you don't speak German. 

Why don't you make an appointment with your school Career Centre for advice? They are the best equipped to assist you.


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

I also thunk that it doesn´t make much sense to deliver a perfect CV without speaking German. But it´s your call. Google "Lebenslauf Beispiel", click on the first or so link and try to translate words like "Ausbildung" (education), "Sprachkenntnisse" (knowledge of language) etc.
Create something as good as possible. After that you could contact me and I´ll have a look at it.
Cheers!


----------

